# Starter Setup



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm wanting to get a starter setup to target Tarpon off the jetties. I enjoy sight casting and throwing lures for hours on end, but I wouldn't be opposed to free lining mullet. I appreciate the help.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Only thing I recommend*



justinn said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm wanting to get a starter setup to target Tarpon off the jetties. I enjoy sight casting and throwing lures for hours on end, but I wouldn't be opposed to free lining mullet. I appreciate the help.


Is make sure your reel will hold 400 yards of line - I use an avet SX5 lever drag that will spool 400 yards of 65# braid -- I also prefer at least an 8' rod --


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*Tarpon under balloons*

Are you guys drifting lures or baits under balloons at all or just let them out in the current or drift?
I hear about casting and live/dead baits but what depth below surface is optimum?


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

I've drifted them behind the boat but I'm not quite sure for the rocks.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Is make sure your reel will hold 400 yards of line - I use an avet SX5 lever drag that will spool 400 yards of 65# braid -- I also prefer at least an 8' rod --


My experience is limited in tarpon, I've read most guys usr mono for the stretch. Why do you run braid? (I run braid on all my rods.)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You can really get tight on braid and the circle hook digs in deep in that tarpon. We fished with Capt. Curtiss Cash in POC in June and caught a 100-pounder without any problems. He uses Suffix 65-pound braid. That brand is tough...


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Trouthappy said:


> You can really get tight on braid and the circle hook digs in deep in that tarpon. We fished with Capt. Curtiss Cash in POC in June and caught a 100-pounder without any problems. He uses Suffix 65-pound braid. That brand is tough...


Thanks for the heads up. I'm on the lookout for an avet especially after this weekend. While I was LBSF, the first bar was filled with tarpon all day and some this morning ranging in the 4-6 ft range. It was a sight to see. One hook up on a skip jack and then the line snapped. We dropped a ray wing or two since we saw a large bull shark in the mix but no dice.

Any rod recommendations?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

LBSF?


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> LBSF?


I'm guessing laid back surf fishing...


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol that does sound better. Land Based Shark Fishing.


----------

